# CC options for small women



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

My wife and I are both taking our CCP class this Saturday. I'm starting to do some research on possible carry options for her. She's 5'2" and around 100lbs. I'd like for her to have the option of carrying the gun on her in certain situations and not have it in her purse or briefcase. She does home visits in some pretty rough areas sometimes. Anyway, I've read the cornered cat section on holsters for women. With my wife wearing a jacket most of the times when she's in these situations, I'm thinking either a shoulder holster or belly band. Any women here have any suggestions? Anybody have a wife around the same build that carries? I don't think a gun belt is going to be an option for her, either, so waistband holsters will probably be out.


----------



## hambone276 (Mar 1, 2009)

For both comfort and accessibility, particularly when she may be seated (as in her vehicle), the shoulder holster would probably be the better choice.


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

My wife has had a hard time finding something comfortable for her to carry on her person. She usually has it in her purse. When she does carry on her, the only thing she has found that is OK for her is IWB at about 5 o'clock. I'm not sure what type of jacket you are referring to that she wears, but have you considered having her carry in a pocket of the jacket itself? If she is not required to wear a specific jacket there are several options of specific made carry jackets out there with special quick access pockets for a handgun. Just a thought.

Mike


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

I like a fanny pack. I carry both a Glock23 and Sig P229 and in shorts weather I use a fanny pack. Easy access, out of the way, comfortable driving with and it does not look out of the ordinary. This is the one I purchased.

http://www.gungear.com/cgi-bin/ez-catalog/cat_display.cgi?3X300536


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

The jacket she would be wearing would be business attire. So, options like fanny packs are out of the question. We talked about it the other day and she thinks a shoulder holster is probably the best option. Got to find one now that will fit her and not feel off balance.


----------

